# how to help my british shorthair give birth?



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

she is nearing the labour and i'm paranoid about making a mistake?!

can someone talk me through it please?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Hiya. I can try and help.

What's happening right now? Give us as many details as you can, even if you think it's not significant.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

as above

as much info as you can give and we can try to advise


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

as above whats happening??


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

well my cat will be 6 weeks pregnant around now and we've had her checked by the vet - its a definate! 

i'm worried cos she doesnt enter her nesting box but loves it when shes in there and because i've never had a litter before. she's quite small for her breed and manages to bump into stuff so im worried if she only has 1 or 2 kittens then these kittens will be hurt :-/


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Ugh. I think I better back out of this one now after having a peek at the rest of your posts today.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oh i thought she was giving birth now!

was she mated to anolther british was he alot bigger?

my british shorthair had a terrrible birth and nearly needed a c-section, she had 4 very big babies and sadly one passed away at the birth, no idea why he was perfect, i was on the phone to the vets in tears at the time and they said it happens. luckily she manged to have all of them on her own and was a good mum.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Ugh. I think I better back out of this one now after having a peek at the rest of your posts today.


why???? ???????????/


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

ok


this isnt the emergency i was worried about then!


1 - she probably wont choose the kittening box you have set aside for a while yet. Often queens prefer to give birth to the first kitten elsewhere, and then you can move it and her into the box of your choice.

2 - she should be on a really good quality food right now

3 - ask your vet about suitable worming and flea treatments for during pregnancy and for the kittens once they arrive

4 - make sure you have some time booked off work at aorund the due date

Not sure what advice your after but these are the very very very basics


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

why Aurelia???? :

and no but I am worried about it 
the kittens on your site 'CaramelDreams' are stunning!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Ugh. I think I better back out of this one now after having a peek at the rest of your posts today.


Probably for the best...


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

i dont understand, why is it probably for the best?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

meganx said:


> why Aurelia???? :
> 
> and no but I am worried about it
> the kittens on your site 'CaramelDreams' are stunning!


thanks!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

meganx said:


> i dont understand, why is it probably for the best?


I've been trying to work that out too.

Liz


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

This is an excellent general run down on what to expect during labour.

Copied here for your convenience.

feline parturition

and here

feline pastuition


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

thankyou! i have them saved in my favourites


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Meganx, apologies for posting and running. On reading my comment back it was incredibly vague. I'm clearly in a vague and funky mood today. I just meant that if someone feels they should not comment on a thread, it's a good idea that they follow that feeling. The threads that Billyboysmammy posted for you will be a particularly helpful start. There's tonnes of useful info on this forum. Best of luck to you and your girl!  x


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

Dozymoo said:


> Hi Meganx, apologies for posting and running. On reading my comment back it was incredibly vague. I'm clearly in a vague and funky mood today. I just meant that if someone feels they should not comment on a thread, it's a good idea that they follow that feeling. The threads that Billyboysmammy posted for you will be a particularly helpful start. There's tonnes of useful info on this forum. Best of luck to you and your girl!  x


i see! i thought you's meant that i was irresponsible or something :-/
its not your fault, i just get easily worried


----------

